# The NX generation



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

My brother's replacement for his 3000GT as a daily driver. The GT takes 60 per tank, so it'll have to be garaged with the sentra for now 

Those of you know know just know...More pics later








B13 has a brother


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

damn i want that digi cluster


----------

